# the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

post up who's gonna be rockin the ramada http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (vr6jetta)*

me and most if not all of volkschnell


----------



## got_boost (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (EvilVento2.oT)*

ill be there without my crew since they were busy yappin and not callin...is this the same hotel that was #1 about 2 years ago?with friday's next door?or am i thinking of another hotel?


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (vr6jetta)*

I've got 2 rooms in that piece


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (radoboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radoboy* »_I've got 2 rooms in that piece

as do i, and a few other people i know. ooohh man i can't wait.


----------



## Buttero J-Lo (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (radoboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radoboy* »_I've got 2 rooms in that piece


----------



## SCIR0CC0 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (vr6jetta)*

is it booked, if not can someone give out the phone #
fridays hu......


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (SCIR0CC0)*

I will be there(HOTEL#1)yeeee hawwwww.
The canadians will OWN hotel 1.


----------



## mk1gti girl (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (independent77)*

we got 2 rooms at hotel #1 too....don't know why this hotel is dumb enough to host it again. last time we were there the pool got trashed, and most of the hotel get trashed for that matter








i think that most of the VWoT.org crew will be staying at hotel 1!


----------



## eminem12_2000 (Jul 13, 2002)

I too will be there


----------



## fr4nugen (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (mk1gti girl)*

they love the canadians!


----------



## got_boost (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (SCIR0CC0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SCIR0CC0* »_is it booked, if not can someone give out the phone # 

from what i hear it sold out last night sometime...glad i got in


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (got_boost)*

is that the ramada on rt 18?


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (SCIR0CC0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SCIR0CC0* »_is it booked, if not can someone give out the phone #
fridays hu......
















































































732-246-3737


----------



## 1.8T3t04e (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (radoboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radoboy* »_I've got 2 rooms in that piece

yo B... i gotta get up in hotel 1 now... with dizzy and the ko3 elite


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (1.8T3t04e)*

hahaa the ramada in North Brunswick watch out for the people who break into cars







some loser broke into mine 2 years back
and ohh yea the cops... there pretty cool as longs u let them have a







or


----------



## 1.8tCabby (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (Mk4VeeDub)*

The whole Rennen Performance crew will be rockin hotel 1. we have about 20 rooms


----------



## DJ Appa (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (1.8tCabby)*

way to early i'll wait a few more weeks


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (independent77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *independent77* »_I will be there(HOTEL#1)yeeee hawwwww.
The canadians will OWN hotel 1.









oh ya the canadians sure now how to party http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (vr6jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6jetta* »_
oh ya the canadians sure now how to party http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

just make sure the BC guys bring some of those pretty flowers.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (twodubs)*

yoyoyoyoyo got 2 rooms in theeeeeerrrrrrrreeeeee








damn i am excited... my first time to waterfest yayyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (JettaDude101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaDude101* »_yoyoyoyoyo got 2 rooms in theeeeeerrrrrrrreeeeee








damn i am excited... my first time to waterfest yayyyyyyyyyyyy!









oh snap a waterfest virgin... nothin but good times in store http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (vr6jetta)*

waterfest virgin >>> LMAO..... yup me and three other people


----------



## custom_dub (May 18, 2003)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (JettaDude101)*

id have to say... the canadians are pretty stupid.. they drink beer.. from a shot glass... non-alcoholic beer at that.. so lets have some fun this year.. MAN.. (canadian accent)..


----------



## jason04072 (May 24, 2003)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (custom_dub)*

I also got 2 rooms! and im aslo a waterfest virgin!! I cant wait for this ish


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (jason04072)*

holla this will be a hoot


----------



## vdoubleuglx (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (EvilVento2.oT)*

looks like this might be the hotel i lose my virginity too it will be my first waterfest in the dub http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (vdoubleuglx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdoubleuglx* »_looks like this might be the hotel i lose my virginity too it will be my first waterfest in the dub http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CL111583 (Mar 21, 2003)

i tried to get hotel one but it is all booked ... so i moved onto hotel 2.


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (ChadMk3)*

damn so many virgins at hotel 1... one word >> PARTYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## V DUB'N (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (twodubs)*

i will be going to host hotel #1 and partying like its the end of the world jst like last year just this time i will have my dub there


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (V DUB'N)*

end of the world it is


----------



## GoFish (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (JettaDude101)*

yea bunch of us will be at ramada
i called today and before i told them the date they asked if the reservation was for waterfest...
i suppose they were pre warned on the havoc that people cause


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (vr6jetta)*

I'll be there... Scott you bringing the cooler with the Bud in it?
Lets see how many coats of wax she gets befor Beer-thirty on FRi..


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (vtgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vtgolf* »_I'll be there... Scott you bringing the cooler with the Bud in it?
Lets see how many coats of wax she gets befor Beer-thirty on FRi..









corona man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (vr6jetta)*

Most if not all of the Cleveland crew (fatdubs!) will be rollin' into Hotel #1... woot!


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (mk1gti girl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1gti girl* »_we got 2 rooms at hotel #1 too....don't know why this hotel is dumb enough to host it again. last time we were there the pool got trashed, and most of the hotel get trashed for that matter








i think that most of the VWoT.org crew will be staying at hotel 1!


This hotel must be under new management or something. People got right out of hand last time. Maybe they are setting up a mini police station in the lobby or something......










_Modified by Mr King at 10:59 AM 4-13-2004_


----------



## VentoVR6Girl (May 16, 2000)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (Mr King)*

I know a few of us Chicago peeps are also in this hotel.


----------



## Adam20v (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (VentoVR6Girl)*

Yup, Chicago picked up a few rooms







I'll be in hotel 1


----------



## pladwa (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (Adam20v)*

yup a tonne of us canadians will be running the party at hotel numero uno


----------



## VWCorrado91 (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (pladwa)*

yeah me and my friends got about 10 rooms there.
YEah it looks like its the same hotel from 2 years ago but tow years ago it was like hotel #2 or #3.


----------



## 1.8tCabby (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (VWCorrado91)*

this hotel was hotel 1 two years ago. looks like rennen has about 25 rooms now.


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (Mr King)*

Hopefully all the retards stay home this time


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (MXTHOR3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MXTHOR3* »_Hopefully all the retards stay home this time























ya no crapin in the elevators


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (vr6jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6jetta* »_














ya no crapin in the elevators

what the????


----------



## 1-OF-4K (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (JettaDude101)*

New Hampshire just got a few more rooms... I happened to find a way to get rooms EVEN THOUGH THEY ARE BOOKED... 
I think the site I used might be tapped out, I tried for 4 rooms and I could only get 3. 
EDIT: The website I used looks like it is not up-to-date, and the Ramada says that they are *overbooked*... try at your own risk.
_Modified by Georgy420 at 12:12 AM 4-14-2004_


_Modified by Georgy420 at 1:21 AM 4-14-2004_


----------



## Matched 1.8t (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (Georgy420)*

You know NH will be rep'n real strong, like always http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ginstery (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (Its me Joe HAHA)*

NH is for winnnnnners!


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (VentoVR6Girl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VentoVR6Girl* »_I know a few of us Chicago peeps are also in this hotel.









sweet!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (twodubs)*

that ramada was a real dump. Our a/c didnt work, the room was not that clean, and we got stuck in the elevator and had to rescue ourselfs. ramada would be the last place i would stay.


----------



## WICKED A2 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (2008cc)*

oh boy i might stop by for the party...


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (2008cc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2008cc* »_that ramada was a real dump. Our a/c didnt work, the room was not that clean, and we got stuck in the elevator and had to rescue ourselfs. ramada would be the last place i would stay.

great.


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (twodubs)*

i am still gonna have fun, i am still gonna have fun, i am still gonna have fun


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (JettaDude101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaDude101* »_i am still gonna have fun, i am still gonna have fun, i am still gonna have fun









me too me too me too me too me too me too .


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (twodubs)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## str8-dubn (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (vr6jetta)*

if anyone booked at hotel #1 for fri & sat want to sell me there hotel reservations.. gimme a price..


----------



## 16v'r (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (str8-dubn)*

hotel 1 for me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (Mr King)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr King* »_

This hotel must be under new management or something. People got right out of hand last time. Maybe they are setting up a mini police station in the lobby or something......









_Modified by Mr King at 10:59 AM 4-13-2004_

I wouldnt doubt it.. the No. Bruns PD will be there around the clock.. trust me i no a few officers in the town http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xblast (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (Mk4VeeDub)*

[A/K] is booked here as well....
im booked friday and saturday. 
wooot


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (xblast)*

counting the days... and i still gotta get the whip done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

Might even have the new wing on..


----------



## SoCal03 (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (vtgolf)*

WISSCONSIN WOO WOO


----------



## NastyJettaNza (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (got_boost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_boost* »_...is this the same hotel that was #1 about 2 years ago?with friday's next door?or am i thinking of another hotel? 

It was crazy there two years ago I was wasted in the parking hoping up and down in a shopping cart I turned around and about 20 video cameras were on me. (who's got the footage)


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (NastyJettaNza)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NastyJettaNza* »_It was crazy there two years ago I was wasted in the parking hoping up and down in a shopping cart I turned around and about 20 video cameras were on me. (who's got the footage)
















haha.. reminds me of last halloween in chitown i had... in taco bell parking lot right by wrigly field.. damn this hotel sounds fun


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (SoCal03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCal03* »_WISSCONSIN WOO WOO

oh no, i forgot your going.


----------



## SoCal03 (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (twodubs)*


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (SoCal03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCal03* »_


----------



## SoCal03 (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (twodubs)*








this time my pants are staying on....lol


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (SoCal03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCal03* »_







this time my pants are staying on....lol

cool!!







i don't know how happy rich will be about that.


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (twodubs)*

who's bringing the strippers?


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (vr6jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6jetta* »_who's bringing the strippers?
















I'llsee what I can do..








*I OWN page #3*


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (1.8T3t04e)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8T3t04e* »_
yo B... i gotta get up in hotel 1 now... with dizzy and the ko3 elite

You get a room in 1 Steve?


----------



## BIGwayner (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (vtgolf)*

For anyone that hasn't made reservations yet or just wants to know where everything is in relation to everything else here's a little map.








BTW, I'm lookin to go halfsies or buy someone's room from them at #1. I'm neat, quiet, respectful... Aww who am I kidding! I'm an obnoxious drunk like everyone else that'll be at hotel 1! That's why I need to be with my own kind. There's half the price of the room and a case of beer in it for ya!


----------



## 16v'r (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (BIGwayner)*

i dread driving from the hotel to raceway park.








didnt even make it to the show on sunday last year because of the DEAD stop traffic.


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (16v'r)*

yeah it did suck pretty bad.


----------



## 16v'r (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (twodubs)*

tell me 'bout it. mk2's dont like traffic.








hopefully the construction or whatever caused the traffic is done this year.


----------



## Adam20v (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: (16v'r)*

From what I had heard there was a fatal accident on Sunday last year and that was the cause of all the traffic.


----------



## got_boost (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (Adam20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Adam20v* »_From what I had heard there was a fatal accident on Sunday last year and that was the cause of all the traffic.

yes it was a fatal accident







there was pictures floating arouind here last year showing the car and it definatley wasnt a good sight.turned a 20 minute drive to the show a 4 hr. parking lot


----------



## quick_huh (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: (got_boost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_boost* »_
yes it was a fatal accident







there was pictures floating arouind here last year showing the car and it definatley wasnt a good sight.turned a 20 minute drive to the show a 4 hr. parking lot

yeah that sucked big time i felt bad when i saw the pics....but hey what can you do in traffic but do what i was doing...hey ladies how you doin huh







and recived a wave and a smile i dont think they wanted to sit in traffic to turn back around though


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (16v'r)*

There are back roads to Raceway park http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thats will bring you out 2 blks from the road that bars to the left towards the track http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoCal03 (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*

yeah i took those "back roads " ended up driving acorss dirt and rocks and what not just to get lostt again.. took me a bout an hour and a half just to find my way back to the hotel...














drove by the same house like 4 or 5 times


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: (SoCal03)*

so was the car a dub going to water fest


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (EvilVento2.oT)*

CT will be rockin hotel 1
We were at hotel 1's the last two years and it was off the hook!!!!


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (SoCal03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCal03* »_yeah i took those "back roads " ended up driving acorss dirt and rocks and what not just to get lostt again.. took me a bout an hour and a half just to find my way back to the hotel...














drove by the same house like 4 or 5 times









No not that road.. there is another 1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the rock road is for 4x4's


----------



## SoCal03 (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*

i know that now.....







20th did pretty well though


----------



## 1phtgti (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: (SoCal03)*

I am so rockin in hotel 1...hotel one is already owning and we will own again this year....CANADA!


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (1phtgti)*


----------



## SoCal03 (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (vr6jetta)*












































































































































































































































































































































































































































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (vr6jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6jetta* »_





















































































































































Thats only 21 beers! If I remember correctly you had at least

















































more...


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (vtgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vtgolf* »_
Thats only 21 beers! If I remember correctly you had at least

















































more...









ya if i remember it was something like that


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

Hotel one again this year....2 years ago it was sick....cannot belive they will have us back...









Sean


_Modified by EuroStyle at 11:41 PM 6-24-2004_


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (EuroStyle)*

lol!!!i am putting new rear calipers on just for the occasion.















junks tires and a couple of spare axles.


----------



## SoCal03 (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (twodubs)*

lol my 20th did a pretty good burn out last year to bad i wasnt the one driving


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (SoCal03)*

its should do ALOT better this year.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoCal03 (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (twodubs)*

lol yeah this timee ill be driving.....







... what day are you heading out this year...?


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (SoCal03)*

prolly thurday morning.
drive thurday. sleep somewhere. get up and finish the drive. that shizz last year was stupid. we should have waitied till the next day.


----------



## SoCal03 (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (twodubs)*

no more thirty people in one room for 2 hours ..a www cmon







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## I'm with stupid! (Apr 22, 2004)

I hear all this Jibber Jabber about the Parking lot parties.. What i want to know is if anyone is gonna bring the madness!! I want strippers and booze!!


----------



## SoCal03 (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (I'm with stupid!)*

why dont you bring the strippers??? lol i dont know any


----------



## GTI451 (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (kevinmacd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevinmacd* »_CT will be rockin hotel 1


Tru...


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (I'm with stupid!)*


_Quote »_I want strippers and booze!!


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (JettaDude101)*

this belongs back on the top http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16v'r (Apr 14, 2004)

ha, been takin money out of my paycheck weekly so waterfest will be that much better. cant wait.


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: (16v'r)*

i am as well


----------



## -VwGLI- (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: (EvilVento2.oT)*

I'll be rockin the ramada, with volks..and my friends.


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (VolkswagenChick)*

so whats the countdown till waterfest







i wish it was july already








sweet i own page 4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (vr6jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6jetta* »_so whats the countdown till waterfest







i wish it was july already








sweet i own page 4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Should you get that car done first?? How was your drive to CT today. Did you get the "Happy Ending"!!


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (vtgolf)*

got back at midnight last night. ride was smooth no happy ending thow till this morning


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (vr6jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6jetta* »_got back at midnight last night. ride was smooth no happy ending thow till this morning









Cool!!!


----------



## I'm with stupid! (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (vtgolf)*

No happy ending?? You need to take charge of that girl and have her do whats proper!! Long drives = *RoadHummers!!!*

Whhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaatttt!!!


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (I'm with stupid!)*

Long drives = RoadHummers!!!
the fastest way to my heart.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
gotta love tinted windows







..


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (twodubs)*

muahhhhahahhahahahahah


----------



## Blk95GTIVR6 (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: (JettaDude101)*

The whole EUROTECH motorsports crew is at hotel one 
getting the cars ready as this is being posted


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (Blk95GTIVR6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VdubInIt96 (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (vr6jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6jetta* »_so whats the countdown till waterfest







i wish it was july already








sweet i own page 4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No way...I have tons of things I need to get accomplished in time for Waterfest!!!


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (twodubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twodubs* »_Long drives = RoadHummers!!!
the fastest way to my heart.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
gotta love tinted windows








..


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk4VeeDub* »_























yeah speaking of which, i need to ge the windows done on the new car.


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (VdubInIt96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VdubInIt96* »_
No way...I have tons of things I need to get accomplished in time for Waterfest!!!

tell me about it. i have come to the conclusion that i am only bringing one car this year.








the GTI just won't be done.


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (twodubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twodubs* »_tell me about it. i have come to the conclusion that i am only bringing one car this year.








the GTI just won't be done.









that sux bro.... i was looking forward for that beast to be unleashed


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (JettaDude101)*


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (vr6jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6jetta* »_









bump >>> so whats the deal with them kegs and stippers


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (JettaDude101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaDude101* »_
that sux bro.... i was looking forward for that beast to be unleashed









me too. i really wish i could bring it. but one car is enough.


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (twodubs)*

69







more days till friday night at hotel#1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (vr6jetta)*

6969696969696969696969696969696969 yayyyyyyyyyaaayyyyY!!! 6969696969696969696969696969696969


----------



## i hate rhode island (May 10, 2004)

*Re: (JettaDude101)*

rubber is in the aaiiiirrrr, everywhere i smell around


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (i hate rhode island)*

68 and counting Whhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhat!!


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (i hate rhode island)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i hate rhode island* »_rubber is in the aaiiiirrrr, everywhere i smell around
















werd up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Master_of_Puppets (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (vr6jetta)*

does anyone know if there is free internet at the hotel like there was at hotel #1 last year? i know this is a different hotel, but was wondering if they offered this.


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (Master_of_Puppets)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Master_of_Puppets* »_does anyone know if there is free internet at the hotel like there was at hotel #1 last year? i know this is a different hotel, but was wondering if they offered this.

Yup... there is wireless, and plug in jacks(or so im told)


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (vtgolf)*

66 days hooookkkkaaaayyyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (JettaDude101)*

Can't wait..


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (vtgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vtgolf* »_Can't wait..

yup yup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## llllllllll (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (vr6jetta)*

hope some 1 does night watch.. cause this town has lots of car break-in's sad to say


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (llllllllll)*


_Quote, originally posted by *llllllllll* »_hope some 1 does night watch.. cause this town has lots of car break-in's sad to say

what what














.. i guess if a dub gets broken in by someone, he is getting broken in as well


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (JettaDude101)*

whats the count


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (vr6jetta)*

59 days away


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (JettaDude101)*

shiz i better get to work on the dub then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Red Baron (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: (vr6jetta)*

lets hope the cops leave us alone, the punk kids stop breaking stuff and pulling fire alarms...and we all want burnouts a'pleanty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
WWWWWWAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTEEEEEERRRRRRRRFFFFFEEEEESSSSSSSTTTTTT


----------



## joness0154 (Feb 20, 2003)

Hell i'll stay up and watch the cars in the parking lot for a 6 pack, all im gonna be doin saturday is cleanin my car anyway....


----------



## i hate rhode island (May 10, 2004)

*Re: (joness0154)*

yeah, who needs sleep anyways??









cant wait till july.
my windshield got smashed tonight too.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (The Red Baron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Red Baron* »_lets hope the cops leave us alone, the punk kids stop breaking stuff and pulling fire alarms...and we all want burnouts a'pleanty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
WWWWWWAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTEEEEEERRRRRRRRFFFFFEEEEESSSSSSSTTTTTT 









WHO OWNS PAGE 5 ?????


----------



## Matched 1.8t (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (Mr King)*

I thought i would


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (got_boost)*

I was late on reserving, I'll be stopping by http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (Ghetto-8v)*

man i can't wait. car is off the road untill mid june. gotta get her tip top.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (twodubs)*

47 days


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (JettaDude101)*

47 days.. Is that enough time to get the car repainted???








I am so excited!!!


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (vtgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vtgolf* »_47 days.. Is that enough time to get the car repainted???








I am so excited!!!









im sure the doctor can work his magic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VdubInIt96 (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (vr6jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6jetta* »_
im sure the doctor can work his magic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Better work it fast..I just calculated mine.. it took them 74 days for a full respray, new colour though


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (VdubInIt96)*

I think they do their own painting....


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (Ghetto-8v)*

damn its still 45 days away


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (JettaDude101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaDude101* »_damn its still 45 days away












































i hear ya.. it seems as though it was not to long ago i was at wf last year... i can still smell the burnin rubber


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (vr6jetta)*

damn but i don't have any room for extra tires


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (JettaDude101)*

I will be there. I can't believe this hotel said ok again this year. I wonder if they will have some crappy check in for the parkinglot. I wouldn't doubt they will be ready for us this year second time around and all.







. Oh yeah and for those who know I am keeping my mouth shut this year LOL. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (DubGray1.8T)*

I believe this is a different hotel one from last year no?
Yea this is the Ramada from 2 years ago... Where the kid had a gun drawn on him.


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (Ghetto-8v)*

Yes and I had a u hmmm run in with the local PD.


----------



## VdubInIt96 (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (DubGray1.8T)*

Just called this morning to make sure they had my reservation!! Can't wait, so soon, so many things to do!! Hotel 1 friday night, Hotel 2 saturday night, best of both worlds right, actually they only had friday night available ahahahah


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (VdubInIt96)*

whats the count ya'll
its gettin closer and closer


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (vr6jetta)*

32 days... still deciding on which last mod that needs to be done before the trip















EDIT: can we get a whoot!


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (JettaDude101)*

WHEELS!!!!


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (twodubs)*

that would look real nice but i know an intercooler would look just







in the front bumper







.. and that long trip in the heat


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (JettaDude101)*

tell me about it, the rado has no a/c.


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (twodubs)*

damn those stripped, stupid fast, and sexy cars with 1.8T swaps and t3/t4 >> all that and no luxury


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (twodubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twodubs* »_tell me about it, the rado has no a/c.























same here i got no ac , no cruise , rear window regulator is screwed as well


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (vr6jetta)*

just gotta drive fast!!!


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (twodubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twodubs* »_just gotta drive fast!!!
















dats rite


----------



## twelvevolt (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (vr6jetta)*

what hotel is hotel # 1 and #2 
sorry im a waterfest virgin








what is there to do after the show?


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (1sik95jetta)*

hotel#1 is the party hotel (ramada inn) and this is what u do after the show >> a lot of







and lil bit of


----------



## KARMANN_16V (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (JettaDude101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaDude101* »_hotel#1 is the party hotel (ramada inn) and this is what u do after the show >> a lot of







and lil bit of






































Lookin forward to it


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (KARMANN_16V)*

but what about these???


----------



## joness0154 (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (twodubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twodubs* »_but what about these???
















no no, only some of this


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (joness0154)*






















oh yes, PLENTY of these.


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (twodubs)*









man those better be some big ones








EDIT: **** .. only 27 days left http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by JettaDude101 at 12:35 PM 6-20-2004_


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (JettaDude101)*

i know, i still have to do my freakin brakes.















and get some new tires.


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (twodubs)*

27 more days. damm its creepin up closer and closer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (twodubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twodubs* »_i know, i still have to do my freakin brakes.















and get some new tires.
















damn dude do u ever stop?


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (JettaDude101)*

naw man i am a machine. if its not my cars. it someone else's


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (DubGray1.8T)*

RENNEN and family will be there. 
_Quote, originally posted by *DubGray1.8T* »_I will be there. I can't believe this hotel said ok again this year. I wonder if they will have some crappy check in for the parkinglot. I wouldn't doubt they will be ready for us this year second time around and all.







. Oh yeah and for those who know I am keeping my mouth shut this year LOL. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








 good idea


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (JtKVento)*

Ha Ha


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (DubGray1.8T)*

24 days... very very excited now... just got a shipment in from greddy too


----------



## The Red Baron (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (JettaDude101)*

they better not have some crazy strict check in...i'm staying in a room with like 6 other peeps and its not in my name...hopefully it all works out...


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (JettaDude101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaDude101* »_24 days... very very excited now... just got a shipment in from greddy too
















just let me know if you need any help.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (twodubs)*

22 days and counting







....


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (JettaDude101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaDude101* »_22 days and counting







....
























:goes to order new brakes:


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (twodubs)*

just under 3 weeks away bump


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (vr6jetta)*

WOW!!!!


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (twodubs)*

ok it looks like only about 4 people keeping this thread alive....
i guess we have no life





























must logoff vortex


----------



## got_boost (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (JettaDude101)*

make it 5 now







i try to avoid this forum because i get all worked up but its getting to close to resist now.


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (got_boost)*

i know, all i can think about, is whats wrong with my car, and how much time i have to fix it lol!!!


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (The Red Baron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Red Baron* »_they better not have some crazy strict check in...i'm staying in a room with like 6 other peeps and its not in my name...hopefully it all works out...










Not me. I snore like a bandsaw, I'm rooming solo. The only time that will change is during the hotbox sessions.....


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (twodubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twodubs* »_i know, all i can think about, is whats wrong with my car, and how much time i have to fix it lol!!!















 I am in the same boat. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (DubGray1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubGray1.8T* »_ I am in the same boat. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















me too


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (JettaDude101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaDude101* »_
me too
















get off it bro you know it will be together tomorrow....

i hope...


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (Mr King)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr King* »_The only time that will change is during the hotbox sessions.....









always down for this!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (twodubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twodubs* »_
get off it bro you know it will be together tomorrow....


i know i know.... u da man


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (twodubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twodubs* »_
always down for this!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


All you need to do is look for the guy with the ice violet grey Corrado with the ABT rims and Ontario plates. I won't be hard to find.....


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (JettaDude101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaDude101* »_
i know i know.... u da man






























lol!!! ok well not today. but almost sure its goin tomorrow.














stupid gaskets....









ice violet corrado... check.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif keep an eye out for the red 1.8t corrado and that will be me... if the fahker makes it to jersey.


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (twodubs)*

we can do it we can do it we can do it we can do it








[nike] just do it







[/nike]


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (twodubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twodubs* »_
lol!!! ok well not today. but almost sure its goin tomorrow.














stupid gaskets....









ice violet corrado... check.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif keep an eye out for the red 1.8t corrado and that will be me... if the fahker makes it to jersey.































Fellow Corrado sufferer ? You'll see me for sure !


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (Mr King)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr King* »_

Fellow Corrado sufferer ? You'll see me for sure !






























oh yes for sure!!


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (twodubs)*

oh plz ... show off















i'd hit it










_Modified by JettaDude101 at 9:30 AM 7-1-2004_


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (JettaDude101)*

as soon as its road worthy. i'lll let you take it for a spin bro, for sure.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (twodubs)*

[lil john] yyyyyyyyeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh! [/lil john]








BTW we are in July already... only 16 days more to go







time is flying


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (JettaDude101)*

lol!!!


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (twodubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twodubs* »_
oh yes for sure!!


























Here I am....no where near as hot...for now.


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (Mr King)*

yeah the catr is real pretty in pictures but up close she has her flaws. really just needs a good paint job.








diggin the color man, ALOT!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (twodubs)*

da da da dyyyyaaaaaaammmmmmmm!!!! 13 days and still counting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

Might have a spare room in Hotel #1 if any one is interested!! IM me for details..


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (vtgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vtgolf* »_Might have a spare room in Hotel #1 if any one is interested!! IM me for details..

damm the strippers backin out


----------



## The Red Baron (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: (vr6jetta)*

so i've heard a nasty rumour that certain hotels are limiting each room to one parking space?
can someone confirm or deny this?
i'm one of those, 'lets cram 10 people into one room thats not under my name' type people and i foresee some potential problems


----------



## got_boost (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (The Red Baron)*

i wouldnt doubt it,last year at hotel 1 it was a similar situation,they wouldnt allow you in the rear parking lot without a pass which came from the front desk.at hotel 1 though there is a walmart next door so if it came down to it parking wouldnt be an issue there,cant say much about the others though.


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: (got_boost)*

pg7 pw3nd

the list of things left to do is getting smaller








got all my reg stuff


----------



## 1phtgti (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: (EvilVento2.oT)*

this is the same hotel one as two years ago right? with the "ALLEY" in the back?


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (1phtgti)*

only 10 days left





























only 9 days till the biggest cruise of the year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: (JettaDude101)*

woot


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (EvilVento2.oT)*

its gettin to be crunch time....


----------



## HI PSI GTI (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: (twodubs)*

god i havent even started gettin the car ready yet!!


----------



## OhioVr6 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (HI PSI GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HI PSI GTI* »_god i havent even started gettin the car ready yet!!









I've been getting my liver ready...errr, I mean my car.


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (OhioVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OhioVr6* »_
I've been getting my liver ready...errr, I mean my car.































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## i hate rhode island (May 10, 2004)

*Re: (vr6jetta)*

trying to get my car on the road!!!!!!


----------



## timnosenzo (May 6, 2004)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (Mr King)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr King* »_ 
Here I am....no where near as hot...for now. 









No offense to the red Corrado, but I kinda like yours more (but I'm a minimalist)!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (timnosenzo)*

thats cool sometimes i don't like it either. lol!! like right now..
damn proportioning valve..


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (vr6jetta)*


































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































_Modified by Mr King at 1:45 AM 7-9-2004_


_Modified by Mr King at 1:45 AM 7-9-2004_


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

! week from today till I head down in the GTi....


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (vtgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vtgolf* »_! week from today till I head down in the GTi....

when you pickin it up?
by the way my pops still got his oe exhaust. ill talk to him about gettin rid of it for you


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (Mr King)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr King* »_


































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































x 2


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (JettaDude101)*

..................................................................


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (twodubs)*

less than a week away http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
spending the day redoing the calipers and cleaning the wheels up
havin a few







's but not as many as i will next weekend


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (vr6jetta)*

yeah i just re-did the whole brake system on the corrado.





















waiting for the rear proportioning valve on monday, and then i should be good to go.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## i hate rhode island (May 10, 2004)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (twodubs)*








monday







tuesday







wednesday







thursday




























FRIDAY!


----------



## s4_ (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (i hate rhode island)*

Hey me and a bunch of other kids are staying in #6 but I hear #1 is the place to be. Is it cool if we swing down fri and sat to party in your parking lot or what!? How far are we away from eachother?


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (vr6jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6jetta* »_less than a week away http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
spending the day redoing the calipers and cleaning the wheels up
havin a few







's but not as many as i will next weekend









Wow 1 week...
Lets see, I still need to:
1. Put in the in-dash DVD playa
2. Finish getting car repainted
3. Respray callipers
4. Clean interieor
5. Change the oil
6. Put on new exhaust
7. Clean my teeth
8. Whhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat!!!!
9. Polish wheels
10. Take a shower!!!

Wow only 4 ddays of work left! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (vtgolf)*

duh, you have that mojave GTI! that sucker is SWEET!!! didn't even put 2 and 2 together.





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (twodubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twodubs* »_duh, you have that mojave GTI! that sucker is SWEET!!! didn't even put 2 and 2 together.





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

cant wait to see the mojave


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (vr6jetta)*

true, i've been watchin the progress. don't know why i troll the mk4 forums.


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (twodubs)*


----------



## i hate rhode island (May 10, 2004)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (Mr King)*

car finally passed inspection!!!!!!


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (i hate rhode island)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i hate rhode island* »_car finally passed inspection!!!!!!






























sweet!!! i go to get my license back today. lol!!


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (twodubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twodubs* »_
sweet!!! i go to get my license back today. lol!!









about damn time







congrats though i know the feeling


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (JettaDude101)*

legal driver right here.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
now i just need to register the car. lol!!!


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (twodubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twodubs* »_true, i've been watchin the progress. don't know why i troll the mk4 forums.
















Wait till ya see the new paint on it at WaterFest.... Dubdocvr6 did a great job on make it even better..


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (twodubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twodubs* »_legal driver right here.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joness0154 (Feb 20, 2003)

Looks like a past deal of mine fell through... anyone in hotel 1 got a spare room they'd like to part with?


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (joness0154)*

damn only 3 days left


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (joness0154)*

i just might actually!!!







i will IM you my # and let you know the deal.


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (twodubs)*

no corrado................
























































http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
still goin for sure but i'll be pimpin in the trailblazer.


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (twodubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twodubs* »_no corrado................
























































http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
still goin for sure but i'll be pimpin in the trailblazer.









WHAT THE ???????????? couldn't get the brakes to bleed????? that BLOOOOOWWWWS dude... sorry










_Modified by JettaDude101 at 6:00 PM 7-13-2004_


----------



## VwVixEn98 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (JettaDude101)*

hey!!!!!!!!!! My friend Lia and I are reppin' hotel 1!!!!!!!!!! let me know where the party is going to be at, haha its our first WF


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (VwVixEn98)*

your hotel is gunna be the spot!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OhioVr6 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (JettaDude101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaDude101* »_damn only 3 days left















 
make that 2 and i need to start packing so i dont forget stuff like at last show.


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (OhioVr6)*

yup starting tomorrow night... i am lazy


----------



## VwVixEn98 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (JettaDude101)*

there better be some crazy **** going down at the hotel







thats the only reason we are staying


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (VwVixEn98)*

i'll tell you what, now that my cars not gunna be there. all i have to do it get BENT!! lol!!








going to buy an extra cooler tonight. so then i will have 2. one for mixed drinks and the other for beer.
man i can't wait its gunna be so dope.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (twodubs)*

back to the #1 spot... about this time fri i should be rollin in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (vr6jetta)*

we proly be there between 7-8 pm if all goes right


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (VwVixEn98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VwVixEn98* »_there better be some crazy **** going down at the hotel







thats the only reason we are staying 


Not to worry. As long as the cops aren't to gestapo-like, the fun will be going on all weekend. 
Toronto will be there and drinking by 5 pm.


----------



## VwVixEn98 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (Mr King)*

we will be there sat night and drinking as soon as we sit our bags down


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (Mr King)*

just want to get the hell out of here.


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (twodubs)*

*Is anybody here yet????*


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*

I'll be rollin in Fri night about 8:00 with my NEW DVD playa and the man himself....
DUBDOCVR6!!!!!


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk4VeeDub* »_*Is anybody here yet????*

leaving from toronto area thursday morning, spend the night somewhere around syracuse, and should be arriving at Hotel1 early friday... see ya there! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (independent77)*

it's here it's here it's here it's here







the big day to take the trip is here


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (JettaDude101)*

have a safe trip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (vr6jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6jetta* »_have a safe trip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah man, everyone take it easy on the road.


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

Well I'm off to pick up the car... I will see ya at da Hotel!!!!
Drive safe Skippy!


----------



## VdubInIt96 (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (vtgolf)*

Will be there by mid afternoon







Can't wait to leave!!


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (vtgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vtgolf* »_Well I'm off to pick up the car... I will see ya at da Hotel!!!!
Drive safe Skippy!

see you there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (vr6jetta)*

have a safe trip everybody.. i am out


----------



## i hate rhode island (May 10, 2004)

*Re: (JettaDude101)*

gonna be leaving in like 14 hrs!!


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (i hate rhode island)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i hate rhode island* »_gonna be leaving in like 14 hrs!!






























Likewise.... I'm so fu ck in excited right now......


----------



## i hate rhode island (May 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mr King)*

yeah no way im falling asleep tonight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VwVixEn98 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (i hate rhode island)*

we arent getting there till sat and i am ALREADY excited http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (Mr King)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr King* »_

































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































_Modified by Mr King at 1:45 AM 7-9-2004_

_Modified by Mr King at 1:45 AM 7-9-2004_


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (Mr King)*

all packed ready to go... leaving vt in about 11 hrs.. gonna do 1 last qucik spiff up on the jetta in the am then see you all in e-town.... here's the whip.. stop by and have a







if you see me


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (vr6jetta)*

here is mine: 








see u guys there.... about to go get sum sleep...


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (JettaDude101)*

hittin the highway now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OhioVr6 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (vr6jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6jetta* »_hittin the highway now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










































































































































































have a safe trip! I'm leaving in about 2 hours myself


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (OhioVr6)*

I'm here.. just settin up. should have pictures up later once most of the cars are here


----------



## Drehkraft (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (BennyB)*

Ok guys you're getting slow...I only see 3 patches of rubber out there so far!


----------



## Drehkraft (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (VWXTC)*

The pool IS FRIGGIN freezing.....


----------



## g60roddo (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (VWXTC)*

frekin rain... not much going on. we're gonna have to make up for it tomorrow night


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (g60roddo)*

sucks, i wish i was in 1...im over at the courtyard, like a block down the road..its dead here








pg 9 pwnag3


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (g60roddo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Just drove by the parking lot is Packed solid.


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (Mk4VeeDub)*

anybody in Hotel # 1 online right now? this **** sux ... wehre is the gtg at?


----------



## the cougar hunter (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (JettaDude101)*

hotel 2 has been crazy all night.


----------



## joness0154 (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (JettaDude101)*

dude, rumor has it that the cops are outside room 103.....no one knows whats going on, anyone have any idea? headed down there now to check it out


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (joness0154)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joness0154* »_dude, rumor has it that the cops are outside room 103.....no one knows whats going on, anyone have any idea? headed down there now to check it out

LMAO ... haha... dude i remember when i read it, it took me a while to realize it was my room














..... damn





















s
anyways.... lets put up all those crazy vids and photos of the hotel....


----------



## OhioVr6 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (JettaDude101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaDude101* »_LMAO ... haha... dude i remember when i read it, it took me a while to realize it was my room














..... damn





















s
anyways.... lets put up all those crazy vids and photos of the hotel....

Yeah and i was in the room 1 door down with "show us your boobies" and the cops were pissed at that. They actually went into the room but didn't see it







so we just took it down to avoid a confrontation


----------



## joness0154 (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (JettaDude101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaDude101* »_
LMAO ... haha... dude i remember when i read it, it took me a while to realize it was my room














..... damn





















s
anyways.... lets put up all those crazy vids and photos of the hotel....


Hehe we thought it would freak you guys out when I posted that. We were all in Rich and Katies room....you guys were havin a 'good' time and thought we'd shake ya up a little bit


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (joness0154)*

LOL... good time is fo sho... i just couldn't stop laughing


----------



## germantoyagain (May 12, 2004)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (joness0154)*

i know the room next to the wisconsin kids got raided due to assage on the window


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (germantoyagain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germantoyagain* »_i know the room next to the wisconsin kids got raided due to assage on the window









oh man they thought they were gunna see some female boobs...oh were they wrong LOLOLOL!!!!!!





































even the cops were lookin cuz they though nikki was gunna get'um out.
this is what they saw though.. forever burned into my head so i figured i would share.


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (twodubs)*

that has to be the funniest pic i've ever seen ... ROFLMAO





















.... i hope he sees this


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (JettaDude101)*

that was right AFTER he flashed the crowd out ide the window. it was classic!!


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (twodubs)*

lol... man I knew my pic would show up. One of the best parties evar! 
Gotta love the harry beer gut.


----------



## GTIbongo (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: the official waterfest hotel # 1 thread (vr6jetta)*

does any one have any pics/vids of the rice in the parking lot next to the ramada saturday night?


----------

